# Steam Freunde aus österreich



## mauhdlAUT (18. Dezember 2013)

*Steam Freunde aus österreich*

Hallo bin 27 Jahre und suche Österreicher über steam zu adden und zum zocken!! Lg


----------



## lalaker (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*

---- und danach suchst du in einem deutschen Forum?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*



lalaker schrieb:


> ---- und danach suchst du in einem deutschen Forum?


 Warum nicht, hier sind bei weitem nicht nur Deutsche unterwegs, alle Deutschsprachigen Länder sind hier vertreten, ich zb bin auch kein Deutscher 
Schau mal bei CB vorbei, deren Mitgliederkarte (freiwillige Teilnahme) zeigt auch nicht nur Deutsche Standorte an : Mitgliederkarte - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## mmayr (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier: mmayr


----------



## mauhdlAUT (7. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*

Noch welche da die bock haben das ich sie adde.mfg


----------



## BabaYaga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*

Hello Leuts,

Bin ebenso aus Ösiland 
Adden könnt ihr mich über den Link in meiner Signatur 

Greets,

Fletcher


P.s.: Na da hast dir ja lange Zeit gelassen bis du den Thread wieder ausgegraben hast


----------



## mauhdlAUT (11. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*

Mein steam name: MauHdL-AUT
Könnt mich gerne adden.mfg


----------



## mauhdlAUT (12. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*



Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hello Leuts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du finde dich nicht magst mich adden danke


----------



## BabaYaga (21. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*



mauhdlAUT schrieb:


> du finde dich nicht magst mich adden danke


 
Such einfach nach "Major Fletcher" oder eben direkt über die ID wie's auch in der Signatur verlinkt ist: steamcommunity.com/id/17370360
Mit deinem angegebenen Namen "MauHdL-AUT" finde ich nämlich auch nix


----------



## mauhdlAUT (21. September 2014)

*AW: Steam Freunde aus österreich*

Ok danke


----------

